# Possible to see a deleted craigslist ad?



## komorikun

I tried waybackmachine but no luck.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Probably not. You could try the cached view on Google.


----------



## Tokztero

I can see posts up to 30 days old by using the nationwide Craigslist search engine @ dailylister.com.


----------

